# bluetooth problema connessione

## beke87

Ciao a tutti, ho appena ricompilato il kernel per il supporto al bluethooth e sembra funzionare soltanto che mi associa correttamente il dispositivo ma quando invio qualcosa al cellulare o viceversa non va,  cioe non invia i files ma resta in sospeso come se non fosse connesso, qualcuno mi può aiutare.

ps uso kde

----------

## beke87

nessuno? una dritta please  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Interessa anche a me.

----------

